# My temporary set up



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

...until I get the freaking seals for my Wega, I am currently using a classic, MC2, ebay 58mm tamper and a 5cup Syphon.










Plus a range of hand carved spoons and gaggia plinth produced by my brother *shameless family plug*


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I like the "HOOKA PIPE":exit:


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> I like the "HOOKA PIPE":exit:


A what?


----------



## belletosie (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice machines!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

That portafilter spout looks a bit skewiff?

nice wood bits...


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

StuartS said:


> That portafilter spout looks a bit skewiff?
> 
> nice wood bits...


It was! Wouldnt tighten much more, swapped it with a spare and is much straighter.

Thanks on the wood front. @reddorwood on instagram, he's just started making bits to sell!


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice set up, what's the siphon like? Quite interested in getting one!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

samjfranklin said:


> Nice set up, what's the siphon like? Quite interested in getting one!


I like it a lot, really clean cup of coffee from it and the process is fun. Bit of a centrepiece for a weekend breakfast/brunch/lunch.

It's slightly faffy but isn't all coffee?

My next challenge is finding a way to grind coffee for it without ruining my espresso setting. Rhinowares grinder needed I think. (Or a S-J if someone wants to donate one)


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> I like it a lot, really clean cup of coffee from it and the process is fun. Bit of a centrepiece for a weekend breakfast/brunch/lunch.
> 
> It's slightly faffy but isn't all coffee?
> 
> My next challenge is finding a way to grind coffee for it without ruining my espresso setting. Rhinowares grinder needed I think. (Or a S-J if someone wants to donate one)


Perhaps another payday gift for me!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Rough round the edges DIY bottomless. Need to go at it with some big files I think


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice setup! Like your attitude... when you say DIY, did you cut the base off a standard PF? Nice wood... I also like wood, wood is good. Following ya bro now on IG.

And yes... I would say some file-work is needed followed by some Wet n Dry progressive grits. Good job!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Jon Winstanley said:


> Nice setup! Like your attitude... when you say DIY, did you cut the base off a standard PF? Nice wood... I also like wood, wood is good. Following ya bro now on IG.
> 
> And yes... I would say some file-work is needed followed by some Wet n Dry progressive grits. Good job!


Yeah Just used a hole saw bit of an appropriate size after having fixed the PF to a work bench with some bits of wood to essentially vice it. Took it very slow and used some fluid to make the cut a little smoother.

It's off centre and a little rough inside but I'm very pleased with the results.






My tamping needs some work, was a bit forceful with my nutation. Getting better results with horizontal and vertical taps.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Look out for a mazzer mini, Tom. Should be cheaper than a S-J , lower and I have no trouble switching grind settings.



TomBurtonArt said:


> I like it a lot, really clean cup of coffee from it and the process is fun. Bit of a centrepiece for a weekend breakfast/brunch/lunch.
> 
> It's slightly faffy but isn't all coffee?
> 
> My next challenge is finding a way to grind coffee for it without ruining my espresso setting. Rhinowares grinder needed I think. (Or a S-J if someone wants to donate one)


----------

